# Smoke Me BBQ Wood



## billmc40 (Apr 10, 2013)

My daughter picked me up a bag of maple wood chunks while in KC. This stuff is huge. Is there a way to chop this up? Seems like it is twice the size that I need. 
Bill


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 10, 2013)

Ax, hatchet, saw..........


----------

